# Printing to a Windows Network Printer



## vivekjois (Sep 11, 2005)

I have a HP Officejet 5110 all-in-one printer connected to a Win98 PC. I have tried downloading the Officejet 5100 printer drivers from the HP site and installed it on my iBook and tried all mechanisms of installing the network printer with very little success. I have tried 
lpd://myWin98IPAddress/printersharename in the address bar and
using the Internet Protocol tried:
myWin98IPAddress in the address bar and the printersharename in the queue and name locations
The most important thing is I am unable to find HP Officejet 5110 (or 5100) in the list at the bottom. I have looked at the GIMP utility (and X11) but it appears they do not support the Officejet 5110 either! Please help! Why is it always so difficult to configure anything in an Apple to work with the external world?


----------



## gsahli (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi, Vivek,
I think you know this already, but,
The HP-provided drivers don't do network printing, because they bypass the CUPS system. This means they can only print to the comm protocol that is programmed into the driver - USB.
You need hpijs and ESP ghostscript from:
http://www.linuxprinting.org/macosx/hpijs/

Do you have these CUPS-capable drivers installed?
You should try Windows Printing. Only try IP>LPD if you have installed unix printing service on the PC.


----------

